# Should Backbyte be brought back??



## krish (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi friends,

What do you think about the Backbyte section. Tell your views. May be the wish is granted by the Digit authorities!


----------



## techno_funky (Aug 1, 2004)

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
tears his hair 
there is already a thread goin on that too on the same page so no need to 
SEARCH
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5024


----------



## krish (Aug 1, 2004)

I know the thread but just wanted a poll for that


----------



## aadipa (Aug 2, 2004)

ok its 13:0 now


----------



## medpal (Aug 2, 2004)

whats the need of questions when digit is givin 1001 facts booklet. i vote for the backbyte and humourous side of technology.

if the need for such facts arise do publish 1001 facts booklet 2.
now its 15-0


----------



## cnukutti (Aug 2, 2004)

wow 18:0 But I would ask for both. May be they can put up the quiz on the CD and ask us to submit the answers. They can give away prizes for 3 winners????
or is it too greedy???


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 2, 2004)

19-0 now. plz bring back byte back!!!!


----------



## It_is_Andrew (Aug 3, 2004)

WOW!! 21 : 0 !!
Team Digit where r thou?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 4, 2004)

Hmmm..Btw I dont read it .. but I stilll vote yes for your sake ..


----------



## Loki87 (Aug 4, 2004)

23:0 where is team DIGIT 
BackByte was gr8 people!~


----------



## silkyboy (Aug 4, 2004)

yes, we want it back, pleasee


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2004)

not needed


----------



## krish (Aug 4, 2004)

Nik, it seems that you want to make your avatar come true!!!


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 5, 2004)

24:0 !i!i!i!i!i

Team digit are you there??


----------



## Loki87 (Aug 5, 2004)

Nik ur not needed either


----------



## deepakuma (Aug 6, 2004)

25:0!! Man it's hot


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Mar 5, 2006)

31:1
Its getting hotter n hotter.


----------



## manas (Mar 5, 2006)

The backbyte is in huge majority.Team Digit better notice this.


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 5, 2006)

Ok now it is a whooping 
34:1  (courtesy nik)

So plz bring it bak


----------



## soham (Mar 5, 2006)

now its 35:1.


----------



## shravan (Mar 5, 2006)

Digit went from 100-125. Just bring back one page...


----------



## Satissh S (Mar 5, 2006)

@phenom: It's a One and a half yr old thread!! You've given it life!!  
But i need backbyte back


----------



## Desmond (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah, all work and no fun makes Jack a dull boy(BTW, we allways have fun in Digit  ).The net is overflowing with hilarious stuff and tech comic strips. I hope Digit will notice this thread and include it soon.


----------



## Venom (Aug 10, 2006)

My bad ignorance but what is BackByte ? Like In General was ?


----------



## Sparsh007 (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes of course I already had a thread going on, on this topic
It was a funny page and used to come with chip old name of digit.
After seeing the attachment you will really want it
btw my post count was 64 before the change of in general to chit chat and now its 39
*img68.imageshack.us/img68/2503/backbytewp5.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes, we want it back. It is 53:4, BTW!


----------



## FatBeing (Aug 11, 2006)

Backbyte was really cool - I loved it when I first subscribed, but honestly, the time for it has passed. It was great when hardly any of us had internet connections and spam happened to other people, but right now, all our inboxes are overflowing with backbyte-ish content in the form of those annoying forwards.


----------



## shaunak (Aug 11, 2006)

54:4
Sure backbyte should be brought back. it was light years better than tech tabloid thas currently being published.

ps:- About those four who voted against .........
they are like that one dentist in the "nine out of ten dentists approve" line  printed on those toothpaste addvetisements.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 11, 2006)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> Backbyte was really cool - I loved it when I first subscribed, but honestly, the time for it has passed. It was great when hardly any of us had internet connections and spam happened to other people, but right now, all our inboxes are overflowing with backbyte-ish content in the form of those annoying forwards.


The internet is also filled with all the articles and tech news that Digit publishes and then some. So, according to your logic, Digit should stop it's publication altogether, shouldn't it?


----------



## Sparsh007 (Aug 13, 2006)

@aryayush
Very true digit shd stop publication as there are many tech related tech articles on the net
we shd demand it in the cd/dvd demand section every time we post in it
We Want Backbyte Back!!!


----------



## Dumbledore (Aug 18, 2006)

Listen to this:

Two months before Digit discontinued Backbyte, it conducted a poll on whether Backbyte should be replaced by Quiz. Backbyte won by a huge majority, but Digit replaced it anyway.


----------



## CT Squad (Sep 3, 2006)

ccome on yaar pls put backbyte on. waise bhi kaun quiz solve karta hai imaandari se. its 61:4 pls pls pls


----------



## praka123 (Sep 4, 2006)

get backbyte back


----------



## mvishnu (Sep 4, 2006)

I would like both...


----------



## n00b Saibot (Sep 4, 2006)

bring it back matey! BTW its 65:4 now.


----------

